# New Photography Website



## capturedingold (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I was wondering if i could ask for some help. I have a new website that i have recently started up and i was wondering if  could ask for some critisim or some priase for either the photos or for the site in general.

thankyou for any help you can offer.

http://www.freewebs.com/meredithingold

Thank you

Meredith

p.s i also have a guest book, you could leave comments there
thanks


----------



## tinman (Mar 22, 2005)

Very nice! I like your photos of flying birds.


----------

